# Peppermint Shrimp released babies tonight



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Tonight I was showing my reef to two friends who came over to check out the corals. Lo and behold a peppermint shrimp wandered out to where we could see her. I noticed she had what looked like eggs under her tail, so we all observed them closely for a few minutes. Then all of a sudden she darted up to the surface of the tank and released all of what I thought were the eggs. They were in fact tiny babies that were obviously ready to leave the mother. I immediately grabbed my RKE and put the pumps on standby mode, so the circulation and filters would all stop running. 

I took some pics: 
 

 



You can click the pics a couple times, once to go to the gallery, then click the picture again to make it larger, so you can see up close. 

Hope you enjoy the pics... I hope they live. 

Has anyone else had peppermint shrimp spawn successfully in their reef or am I lucky? I never heard of that happening to anyone. One of my friends that was here runs a big local shop, he never heard of it either. 
*c/p*

*pc*old dude*w3:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a decent closeup of two babies:


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet *w3 *w3 I hope some make it for you.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

wow, that's really cool shots! Good luck with them!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. It was really exciting. No sign of any of them today, lol. 
My sixline wrasse seems to be in a really jolly mood however.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Thanks for the comments. It was really exciting. No sign of any of them today, lol.
> My sixline wrasse seems to be in a really jolly mood however.


I bet he is fat and sassy rite now but still great that you saw them and were able to get some pics oh and have you checked out your sump??


----------



## Saltwaterstan (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw this post form a couple of years ago...Awesome Experience to see!! I stayed awake many nights to watch my breeders release them and it is always fascinating. Peppermint Shrimp area great for providing live food for the corals and fish.


----------



## jnkir7 (Nov 15, 2011)

are pepperment shrimp safe for a reef tank


----------



## Saltwaterstan (Feb 17, 2012)

jnkir7 said:


> are pepperment shrimp safe for a reef tank


Yes, they are great for the reef tank


----------



## jnkir7 (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you


----------

